

Ask HN: Does anyone remember this link that was posted? - zkhalique

I remember reading (several months to a year ago) a famous VC &#x2F; businessman talking about the best cold email they&#x27;ve received asking them for advice. Among other things, it asked a question right there in the original email, that was easy to respond to with his expertise.<p>Does ANYONE know what I&#x27;m talking about, and if so, do you have the link saved somewhere? Or a clue in the right direction? We&#x27;re reaching out to advisors and I remembered there was a really good example in there.
======
kbuck
If you upvoted the story, it'll appear in your "saved stories" list[0]. The
URL is per-user and appears on your user profile page (or you can just change
the id parameter in the URL).

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=zkhalique](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=zkhalique)

------
LukeFitzpatrick
I'd definitely like to know this answer. I have had a lot of success with cold
emails.

Usually, I think being genuine is the best way to go about it.

